# Full / Half Overlay?



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

It has been some time since I made some kitchen cabinets and certain techniques has been forgotten. I will be making a framed vanity cabinet and I’m lost on how to figure out the width of the 4 doors. 

I will be using Blum hinges; what do we mean by “Full Overlay” or “Half Overlay” ?

Say if my door opening is 10” and I want the door to overlap by 1/4” on each side (it means then that my door will be 10.50” wide) do I get full overlay or half overlay hinges?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Most are 1/2" overlay that's to say you have 1/2" of stock hanging over the door opening on each side of the door hole..
They make many types of Blum hinges, some will let you open the door all the way (1" over lay the norm)

Size of stock, the best way I have found is the 4" rule..most bits cut 7/16" to 1/2" deep...it's best to use the 2 7/16" wide stock for the door parts. (7/16" deep is the norm for most bits)

I would suggest you call Sommerfeld tools or use the web site and ask them for a Free cat. on page 30 and 31 he will show you the magic trick about the 4" rule..

Hinges, from Rockler if you have tons of money if not eBay, I buy them in the bulk, for about 1.oo each...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/

Or use the PDF file below
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/Catalog/page28.pdf
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/Catalog/page29.pdf

====
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/Catalog/page27.pdf

http://www.routerforums.com/router-...ot-bottom-out-your-router-bit.html#post154119
============



kolias said:


> It has been some time since I made some kitchen cabinets and certain techniques has been forgotten. I will be making a framed vanity cabinet and I’m lost on how to figure out the width of the 4 doors.
> 
> I will be using Blum hinges; what do we mean by “Full Overlay” or “Half Overlay” ?
> 
> Say if my door opening is 10” and I want the door to overlap by 1/4” on each side (it means then that my door will be 10.50” wide) do I get full overlay or half overlay hinges?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Sommerfelds new bits suggest using 2-1/2" stiles & bottom rail (2" reveal + 1/2" detail all four sides if not using an arched top) as the new bits have a 1/2" detail & not the old 7/16" like the CMT bits he used to carry. Other brands use a 7/16" detail.

Full overlay hinges are usually used on euro style cabs (frameless) with no face frame. The door will cover each side (3/4") of your cabinet box.

Bob's right about using a 1/2" overlay. Just make your finish size 1" bigger than your opening & use 1/2" overlay hinges. Your door will overhang your opening 1/2" on all four sides. You can get dvd's from sommerfeld that explain clearly how to size & build your doors. The math he uses makes figuring much easier.

http://www.rockler.com/articles/understanding-hinges.cfm

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Instructional-DVDs/products/4/


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Now I get it, thank you both


----------

